# Diff between O and O27 gauge



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Is the diff the size of the cars but they use the same track??? can you use both together, couple one to the other???
Curious minds want to know>>>!!


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

No.

O27 is 27 inches in diameter if you make a circle and measure from center rail to center rail.
O is 31 inches in diameter.

O27 is lighter weight track, and is shorter in height than O. The pins for O27 are also smaller in diameter, you can use the track together if you use adapter pins and put something under the lighter track.

Some cars and engines are too big to navigate the O27 curves, and like to take nose dives on the curves.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It is possible to join O27 and standard O track, you just have to make a few adjustments. It's best to stick with one type. The O or O27 cars are all compatible, as Michelle says, the only difference is that some locomotives and even cars require larger curves.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No one mentioned that you can get a O/54 curves in the O/27 style track to run some of the larger trains.
But some of the largest locomotives need at least an O/72 curve. Then you need the O track.

Also it will be the O/27 switches you will have the biggest problems with running the larger ones through.

Are you more confused then ever yet?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bkubiak said:


> Is the diff the size of the cars but they use the same track??? can you use both together, couple one to the other???
> Curious minds want to know>>>!!


I just re read your question it has nothing to do with track huh?

You can run them together, they will couple.
Some think the little bit larger O cars don't look right with the smaller O/27 cars.

I run them both together. 
It does look a little odd but I don't care. :smokin:


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

big ed said:


> No one mentioned that you can get a O/54 curves in the O/27 style track to run some of the larger trains.
> But some of the largest locomotives need at least an O/72 curve. Then you need the O track.
> 
> Also it will be the O/27 switches you will have the biggest problems with running the larger ones through.
> ...


With 054 track, can you make a 180 degree turn on a 4 ft wide board? It see that it takes 6 pieces to make that turn, All my track is 031 and the train just make a sudden turn and will fall off if going just a tad too fast and it does not look like real trains turn that sharp.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

big ed said:


> I just re read your question it has nothing to do with track huh?
> 
> You can run them together, they will couple.
> Some think the little bit larger O cars don't look right with the smaller O/27 cars.
> ...


My question was more curiosity then anything else, I have this Lionel set and I am not sure what gauge it is, I thought it was O, how can I tell by just looking at the track?
I noticed there is no thread marked 027, but just about all the other gauges are there.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Measure it O track sits higher.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What set is it? Do you have a number on the box if you have the box?

Post some pictures.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

If you attach four curves together, you'll have half a circle. Measure from center rail to center rail. 31 inches - O. 27 inches - O27.

Also, O ties are bent and you can see under them when looking under the rails. O27 ties are little "boxes" and you can't see under them. You can see the very obvious difference in the ties in the photo that Ed posted.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bkubiak said:


> With 054 track, can you make a 180 degree turn on a 4 ft wide board? It see that it takes 6 pieces to make that turn, All my track is 031 and the train just make a sudden turn and will fall off if going just a tad too fast and it does not look like real trains turn that sharp.



They make a O/54 curve in O and in the O/27.

I will have to check but I think 16 make a circle. the circle would measure 54".
With the O/72 curves it will be a 72" circle. That is I think 16.

Your O/31 is O track that will make a 31" circle.

Add another sheet of 4x8. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Bkubiak said:


> With 054 track, can you make a 180 degree turn on a 4 ft wide board? It see that it takes 6 pieces to make that turn, All my track is 031 and the train just make a sudden turn and will fall off if going just a tad too fast and it does not look like real trains turn that sharp.


When you say "falls off" are you saying it tips over or jumps off and not turning? If it tries to go straight, check the front truck (wheelset) and make sure it moves freely without binding or catching. If it's tipping over, then you need to slow down a tad  I have a several loco's I could make do that easily, but the speed is way beyond what looks proper. Most of my loco's will roll steadily along at around 5-7 volts depending on the consist, PW cars need a bit more power to pull. MPC era (your 8302 set) roll much easier. If you have to run that fast for it to be smooth, it needs servicing. It should be able to roll steadily along below 6-8 volts without glitching. 

Carl


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bkubiak said:


> With 054 track, can you make a 180 degree turn on a 4 ft wide board? It see that it takes 6 pieces to make that turn, All my track is 031 and the train just make a sudden turn and will fall off if going just a tad too fast and it does not look like real trains turn that sharp.




It takes 16 curves in the O/54 O gauge tube rail to make a circle. I hooked 8 together and it looks like it will just fit on a 4 foot table. But I had stuff on the wood and really couldn't sit the track down properly.
I measured from the outside rail to the other side and came up wit a 56" measurement.
So I am guessing it will not fit on the 4' your asking about.

But when I laid it down on mine it looks like it would just fit. :dunno:
But like I said I couldn't lay it down right as I have all kinds of stuff in the way.


I found this for different track.

O Scale
Diameter ( inches)	No. of Pieces
Realtrax & Scaletrax

O-31........................	8
O-42........................	12
O-54........................	12
O-72........................	16
O-82........................	16
Lionel Fastrack

O-36........................	8
O-48........................	12
O-60........................	16
O-72........................	16
O-84	32
Atlas O 21st Century Track System

O-27........................	8
O-36........................	12
O-45........................	12
O-54........................	16
O-63	........................16
O-72........................	16
O-81........................	16
O-90........................	16
O-99	16
Lionel O Tubular Track System

O-31........................	8
O-42........................	12
O-54........................	16
O-72........................	16
Lionel O-27 Tubular Track System

O-27........................	8
O-42........................	12
O-54........................	16


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

big ed said:


> Measure it O track sits higher.
> 
> View attachment 32667


It looks like I have 0-27 track


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Kwikster said:


> When you say "falls off" are you saying it tips over or jumps off and not turning? If it tries to go straight, check the front truck (wheelset) and make sure it moves freely without binding or catching. If it's tipping over, then you need to slow down a tad  I have a several loco's I could make do that easily, but the speed is way beyond what looks proper. Most of my loco's will roll steadily along at around 5-7 volts depending on the consist, PW cars need a bit more power to pull. MPC era (your 8302 set) roll much easier. If you have to run that fast for it to be smooth, it needs servicing. It should be able to roll steadily along below 6-8 volts without glitching.
> 
> Carl


Tips over, train probably going to fast and the turns are very sharp


----------



## rp2813 (Dec 15, 2013)

I was wondering about this difference as well.

Now I know I should be looking for O27 track and rolling stock to add to or replace what I already have.

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rp2813 said:


> I was wondering about this difference as well.
> 
> Now I know I should be looking for O27 track and rolling stock to add to or replace what I already have.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.



Have you seen this?



http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5126


----------



## rp2813 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks -- the visuals are a big help.


----------

